
Ridley Scott's Prometheus - Movie Trailers - evo_9
http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/fox/prometheus/
======
jfb
It's sort of an exaggeration to call them "trailers"; they're really trailers
for the actual trailer, released on Thursday. Still, I got a little geeked
out.

~~~
jcarden
You and me both.

